# Broken Listings - Time to dump TiVo?



## Cato99 (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had a TiVo for years and generally found the listings were very reliable. Over the last month or two perhaps half the programs I want to record have incorrect listings, i.e. wrong program gets recorded not just a listing detail.

I am using Freeview, and channel changing isn't the problem - it's the right channel, but the wrong time. 

Is anyone else getting this? 

If this doesn't improve, maybe it's time to finally dump TiVo, in which case which alternative solutions have reliable EPG feeds - Freeview PVRs, Freesat, MythTV Linux HTPC?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a TiVo using FreeView and it all seems OK. Assuming that your daily calls are working OK, why not post some details in the programme listing errors thread?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Cato99 said:


> I am using Freeview, and channel changing isn't the problem - it's the right channel, but the wrong time.
> 
> Is anyone else getting this?


No, which leads me to think its your freeview box having the wrong numbers?

Maybe e4+1 channel on e4's number?
Try a channel rescan on your freeview box.

Does tivo show the correct current time in the GUI ?

Name the programs and we can check data too.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I would check that your Freeview channel list is up to date by forcing a scan for new channels.

I would also check how much guide data you have left - if your phone provider is Tiscali or Talk Talk many people have been having difficulties since late October.
The listings for some channels are populated a long time in advance then updated with the correct programmes and times closer to the actual date - if your guide data is running out then Tivo may be scheduling recordings against the 'placeholder' listings which aren't accurate any more.


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

Are they usually the middle of the night recordings that are skewed? It happens here, you sit down to watch a recording and it's a totally different program that's been recorded.

It's not the freeview channel or the digibox or anything else like that - it's wrong listings!

I suppose when it does happen I ought to report it but is there any point?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm having this problem with Dave. I get quite a few recordings that start about half way through the intended programme and finish half way through the next.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Dave (and occasionally Gold) seem to wander at times - Sky EPG also wrong at these times.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Many of the programs recorded, I seem to get at least twice these days due to generic episode descriptions. I am on cable.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Anything in particular, gs? I'm on cable too and can only assume we don't watch the same sort of stuff as, other than the usual US OAD problems, all my SPs are fine.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I seem to get at least twice these days due to generic episode descriptions


Road Wars & Street Wars on Sky3 certainly fall into that category


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

As does Only Connect on BBC4


----------



## nickf (Oct 12, 2001)

And "Batteries Not Included" on Dave.


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

and 'QI' on Dave


----------

